# Seaview has arrived at stores



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Got an email that the Seaviews have arrived at FABgear where I had an order.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They should be there soon, but not quite yet! They're out there, but I think all in transit still.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

HOT DIGGITY DANG!!!!! Any time now! :woohoo:



Of course, now watch as the days start dragging longer.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Woohoo!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Didn't I read something yesterday about a train wreck in China that destroyed a lot of plastic model kits on the way to the shipping docks?  

The good news is that the Lubliner _Seaview_ is still on schedule! :thumbsup:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Can someone please give us an out-of-box review with pics?
and if anyone starts building one right away, please give us a pictorial build up.

Much ablige


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

It... looka like.... it, looka like... a submarine.






*Sorry 'Mac, just the 1st thing that popped into my head this am.



Old_McDonald said:


> Can someone please give us an out-of-box review with pics?
> and if anyone starts building one right away, please give us a pictorial build up.
> 
> Much ablige


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Old_McDonald said:


> Can someone please give us an out-of-box review with pics?
> and if anyone starts building one right away, please give us a pictorial build up.


http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=835


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> The good news is that the Lubliner _Seaview_ is still on schedule! :thumbsup:


At least, it's on the same schedule it's been on right along!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157604540930175/


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looking good, Jeff.

BTW, I picked up one of those aqua-dozers too. How great is it that someone commissioned a model of that thing? Nice to know it's the same scale as the Flying Sub (aka aqua-foil) that comes with the Seaview.

Are you going to light your sub?


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Someone makes a kit of the Aqua-Dozer? 

Come on, share the details.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

It's not a kit, it's a wooden display model produced by Asian slave laborers. They pop up on ebay from time to time. Happy hunting!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

There are photos of the aqua dozer model, as well as the original miniature, on my site--the wooden model isn't quite accurate but it's AMAZING that it was made and it really looks quite nice--I do think it's close to Seaview scale, maybe just slightly too large.

I am lighting the kit and I'm waiting on that lighting kit so don't expect much immediate progress--so far I've done the initial filling and sanding of the window section and assembled the front half minus the bow bottom and Flying Sub bay (one of numerous cool things about the kit is you can put the front half together and still easily insert the interior details later because they all mount onto the lower bow piece that is separate). 

Depending on what the lighting kit is like I'll probably drill out some holes for fiber optics and possibly some of the radar screens in the control room so I won't be completing that assembly until I figure that out. While I do think you get an excellent view of the interior through the windows, it's still impossible to make out EVERY detail so a few well-placed fiber optics and lights will really add a lot to that area I think.

I can't really "review" this kit since I played a minor role in the instruction sheet material but I will say that so far all the part fit is amazingly good--teeny weeny parts in that control room, stuff that would normally drive my aging hands crazy, but everything slips together with remarkable ease.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Seaview said:


> HOT DIGGITY DANG!!!!! Any time now! :woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now watch as the days start dragging longer.


Just keep yer pants on.

:freak: Sorry, I'm addicted now. Can't...stop...PANTSPANTSPANTSPANTSPANTS:drunk:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=835


Thanks,, why are there two sets of bow windows? I never realized there was any difference in the windows during the seasons.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

nadda


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Old_McDonald said:


> Thanks,, why are there two sets of bow windows? I never realized there was any difference in the windows during the seasons.


 
The two sets of bow windows are so that the builder has the freedom to choose which of the studio miniature versions he wishes to build. The 18' foot studio miniature used for surface shots featured the window frames, while the underwater filming miniatures lacked them.
Either way you build it, this sub is going to make for a fine display piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Actually the 17 footer lacked the window frames and the 8 1/2 "underwater" miniature had them.

And you call yourself Seaview?!?


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

jbond said:


> Actually the 17 footer lacked the window frames and the 8 1/2 "underwater" miniature had them.
> 
> And you call yourself Seaview?!?


Quite right, the 8ft miniature had the frames what was used for underwater shots.

Even if you used the framed windows on this new Moebius model it would still look like the 17 miniature, the ballast vents would still have the 17ft ones as the ballast vents on the 8ft miniature were different from the 17ft miniature.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've got a dyslexic key board! Yeah! That's what happened! REALLY! Honest *****!


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

Seaview said:


> I've got a dyslexic key board! Yeah! That's what happened! REALLY! Honest *****!


That’s an excuse, you just didn’t know. Its very surprising that a guy called Seaview would not know of this.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The 17-footer ballast tank vents were one of the great surprises on this kit--I think that happened late in the game. I always loved the look of the 17-foot vents and those have never been duplicated on anything but maybe the DeBoers Seaview until now...


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

For those of you that are really paying attention, kits are supposed to arrive at the CultTVman shop on Thursday, 4/24. That means our first orders should ship out on Friday, Apr. 25. Given the volume of kits we have to ship, it could take us a week or longer to get everyone's models in the mail.

thanks
Steve


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

That's OK Steve. I've got enough unfinished kits to keep me busy until the forklift shows up with my kit! :woohoo:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And I've finished off all the "minor" projects, and my workbench is ready. I guess I'll just go out and actually get some (pantpantpant) exercise and (gasp!) fresh air and sunshine until the Seaview docks in my P.O. box. :hat:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

"(pantpantpant)"= pants 
hb


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Seaview kit? It's just this model, you know.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Just a Model!

Is Dr. Pepper just a soft drink?!

Is Moebius Models just another plastic kit manufacture?!

Is my sanity questionable? :freak:

Just a Model.....hmf!....somebody get a rope!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

beck said:


> "(pantpantpant)"= pants
> hb


 Are you bragging or is this just a naught post ? :dude:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I was told that my LHS 'Galaxy Hobby' will have it maybe by this Wed. We 'should' be the first to get a shipment. 

We still have a few Capt Action kits as well.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

WOO HOO!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

This kit is amazing! I cannot wait to get one for myself.
I trully think that Moebius will be the next big thing, this
is a great time for modelers.

It is my hope of course that they will make the Movie Version
in the same scale.

Fortress


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fortress said:


> It is my hope of course that they will make the Movie Version in the same scale.


I doubt that, considering previous comments by Moebius. 

Look for aftermarket conversions aplenty, however


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Really?

What did Moebius say regarding the movie version 
Seaview?

Fortress


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fortress said:


> Really?
> 
> What did Moebius say regarding the movie version
> Seaview?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=205265&page=5



Moebius said:


> There are a few obvious things (to someone that is familiar with it) that eliminate the possibility of doing 8 window with this kit as is. I wish we could have included it all, but just not possible. As the guys very familiar with it will tell you, the main differences are the sonar domes (movie version has a single on the superstructure, none on the hull), the Flying Sub bay (not on the movie version), and interior. You really need a complete new nose to do this correct. A conversion kit would be quite a project for someone, but I wouldn't be surprised if someone tries it!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=205265&page=5


I wouldn't say it's something we would never do, but it's somthing that can't be made from the kit as is. It would require tooling a completely new hull from the break forward. I guess it's a good thing the hull is split so it could be done. Not that there was a thought of that when it was done..... No hints here, but if this one sells good enough, we'll look at how feasible it is.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd say you'd better start making mods Frank! This kit's gonna be a runaway hit! Withall the modellers, collectors, Voyage fans and sci fi nuts in general, they're definitely going to move!!

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Most likely that someone could make either a resin or vaccumm formed after market Seaview submarine head for those who really want the movie version.It might be true that a certain number of VTTBS movie fans might want that version,but would that number be high enough for Moebius to reconsider issuing that version.I would say no,but I could be wrong.I think that we are lucky enough to have the TV version,which was definitely the right choice due to it's great popularity,as far as I am concerned.Therefore Moebius should not feel any guilt or obligation to produce that movie version if the potential number of sales is too low.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There's absolutely no reason in the world for them to feel guilty or obliged and I doubt you will find anyone who would disagree!! We're very lucky to have Moebius and Monarch around.
If sales can be increased by tooling up a few parts in a kit, great! The Japanese manufacturers have been doing it for years and they always manage to sell to a large degree. As an example, Academy Liberator and Catalina aircraft kits have been reissued in their different marks for ages. The Liberator even has a separate nose section to enable massive changes. Tamiya have recently retooled their excellent 1/32 Zero into an earlier version and they're selling well.
As far as Seaview is concerned, I'm sure Moebius has enough business savvy to figure out if they could profitably release another variant.

Chris.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I guess there would have to be a new interior for the bow as well. I wonder what scale a new movie-appropriate control room would be?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> I wouldn't say it's something we would never do, but it's somthing that can't be made from the kit as is. It would require tooling a completely new hull from the break forward. I guess it's a good thing the hull is split so it could be done. Not that there was a thought of that when it was done..... No hints here, but if this one sells good enough, we'll look at how feasible it is.


I don't think I'd buy one of the eight-windowed version, myself, but I'd love to see the sales go through the roof for the current version _and _for the eight-windowed version if you do release it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

RB said:


> I guess there would have to be a new interior for the bow as well. I wonder what scale a new movie-appropriate control room would be?


 
There's the rub; there would not be a control room visible in the 8-window "movie" version, because it was located behind a wall at the top of a staircase. The only room we ever got to see was a "lounge" area behind the bottom row of windows (complete with dinette table!), and even throughout the first season, we never got to see what was behind the top window row.
However, I for one would be very interested, indeed, to get an 8-window version, because it gives the distinct impression of being a much larger sub.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Voila, my screen grabs of the 8-window bow compartment interior from the original movie:
http://www.inpayne.com/seaview/seaviewpics.html

I love the diner booth.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Great pix John. Yeah. I would love an aftermarket upgrade for the movie version. Who can turn down orange naugahyde?


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

If there could be a movie version nose could there be a cut-a-way version? 

I have been watching VTTBOTS on ALNTV and saw an interior layout of the Seaview. I know that Mr Allen has the "TARDIS" effect in place on all of his "ships" but could some of the rooms be seen from the exterior. Maybe with clear panels on one side of the sub where the Control Room and Missile Room are located.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Question: Would it be kosher for someone to cast a hull section in clear resin to make the interior visible rather than having to remove a section of hull ? I'm sure there are model builders out there who'd love to build a "visible" Seaview.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Certainly it would be "kosher", but probably not a very wise busines investment. The reason I say this is because of the dismal sales of the Lunar models "clear hull" 16" Jupiter II, which sold between 30 and 50 kits tops. The thought behind that was so the builder could see his flight deck better, but the idea apparently wasn't very popular with customers.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> Question: Would it be kosher for someone to cast a hull section in clear resin to make the interior visible rather than having to remove a section of hull ? I'm sure there are model builders out there who'd love to build a "visible" Seaview.


Since the _Seaview_'s hull has a constant circular cross-section for most of its length, it probably wouldn't be too difficult to saw out a section of the side of the hull and replace it with a suitable clear material. Then you could have a "visible" _Seaview_ with a fully fleshed-out interior -- and the control room could be separated from the observation lounge and put where it logically should be, instead of being dozens of feet from the periscope!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

There are also "bulkhead" sections evenly spaced along the inside of the hull that would make that easier. I think a cutaway would be the best option; the kit gives builders a great start with the way the hull and interior details are done.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

One of the guys in our Scifi club picked up his Seaview in Lynnwood, Wa. today.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

From Lynnwood? Galaxy Hobby I take it? Funny, I called them a few days ago gave them my number and asked them to call me when it came in. I guess I'll be taking my buisness elsewhere from now on


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Perhaps they got it late in the day? Or it was a special reserved copy? You can take your business elsewhere, but Galaxy is a great shop.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Seashark! DUDE! They just got it late today. I'm sure they'l call asap. 

Are you in our area?

Here she is!!

Its not mine ....it belongs to a guy in our local Sci-Fi club. He was picking some supplies and well..he got lucky....I was notified after they closed...ARGHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

"You can take your business elsewhere, but Galaxy is a great shop."

Ten or twelve years ago I would agree, without question. But I've noticed they've taken a real townturn in customer service lately. 

"Perhaps they got it late in the day? Or it was a special reserved copy?"

I tried reserving one myself, and was refused. I asked if they were all spoken for and got no real definate answer. Whomever it was I spoke to was short and seemed to be in a hurry. Were you able to reserve one?

F91, I'm not trying to knock your store. I'm just dissapointed that a store that I had become very fond of over the years has gone, in my opinion, downhill. 

If I wanted lousy customer service I'd go to Wally world. We need good hobby stores in this area, the oldies and goodies are dissapearing and being replaced by Hobbytown USA's, it's a shame really.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Why thank you Fluke! That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy  and yeah, I am in the area.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wow.....you must have spoken to one of the younger 'sales' clerks...most of those guys are hired for their 'RC' knowledge. If you would have spoken to Rick or Mike you would have been treated VERY well. 

I'm not saying that just because I'm a regular or cuz its my hobby shop...it really is the best shop around.....heck....you don't get to be the nunber ONE Hobby Shop in the USA of 06 for nothing.

Next time you call ask for Rick or Mike.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Then how come I have not seen you at any of the meetings???*

You should not have to RESERVE a Seaview....they buy plenty....well enough anyways.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, that's the thing, whenever I go there it's always the young guys out front and, well, they act like they've got something to prove or like they would rather be somewhere else. 

I will ask for Rick or Mike next time, like I say I've been going there for years and didn't have a problem until maybe a couple of years ago. It seems that's when all the older guys split and the young guys showed up. 

Thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

It does get its share of those 'RC' types but for the most part its pretty good.

If you want RUDE you can always go to American Eagles or Hobby Town?

hehehe.

What about our Sci-Fi modelers club? Dude its a blast....we have lots of fun.....no rivet counting or up tight fights about what color to paint the Enterprise....just a bunch of aging model builders with stuff in comon. Every second Thursday eve we bring in what were working on, what we just got on ebay or what ever, do demos ....it's a hoot! You should check it out.....its anything but formal or regimented....very laid back.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Who ever I spoke to on the phone the other day said they were only getting a few, so, I don't know.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Fluke! I might have to drag myself in there


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You really should try to attend our next meeting....you'll dig it!

I have been told by many of folk and some of the biggest cats in the Sci-Fi Hobby Biz that they wished they had a shop and club like ours! We are very lucky indeed!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Then you could have a "visible" _Seaview_ with a fully fleshed-out interior -- and the control room could be separated from the observation lounge and put where it logically should be, instead of being dozens of feet from the periscope!


Ah, but it doesn't matter where the control room is when the periscope is a closed circuit video monitor. That's the way it is on modern _real _subs, btw. Seaview was ahead of her time in so many ways!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Seaview said:


> However, I for one would be very interested, indeed, to get an 8-window version, because it gives the distinct impression of being a much larger sub.


Thank you, Seaview - my sentiments exactly. The 8-window version has a very different (& nicer!) sense of scale, which was lost on me when the FS TV version came along...  Fox
But I'll be getting this kit anyway, she's a real beauty and so worth the wait!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Ah, but it doesn't matter where the control room is when the periscope is a closed circuit video monitor. That's the way it is on modern _real _subs, btw. Seaview was ahead of her time in so many ways!


But why would you need a conventional periscope tube to watch a closed-circuit video monitor? That would be like designing a computer keyboard to look and feel like a manual typewriter.

Unless it's because a sub captain just doesn't feel like a sub captain unless he can order, "Up periscope!" and grab those pull-down handgrips and turn around 360 degrees to have a good look at whatever's on the surface. Any schmuck can look at a video monitor!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

scotpens said:


> That would be like designing a computer keyboard to look and feel like a manual typewriter.


You mean like this: http://steampunkworkshop.com/keyboard.shtml? :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

does anyone have notice that their seaview is being shipped to their house?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mike emailed me today (and the group). They have 18 as of this morning. The kids who work there don't give a crap. You have to talk to Mike or Rick. Top notch service.



Seashark said:


> Who ever I spoke to on the phone the other day said they were only getting a few, so, I don't know.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

fluke said:


> Seashark! DUDE! They just got it late today. I'm sure they'l call asap.
> 
> Are you in our area?
> 
> ...


did anyone besides me catch a wiff of auroma viewing this pic?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Just picked mine up from the local wholesale warehouse. Beautiful kit, and well worth the wait. Viva Moebius!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Fluke, F91, I ran up there today and picked one up. Very, Very nice kit. Now I just have to decide if I want window frames or not.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

how much is everybody paying?
trying to find out where's a good price.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

^^^Best online so far is $79.99 plus shipping. I ordered mine through Culttvman.com


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> You mean like this: http://steampunkworkshop.com/keyboard.shtml? :thumbsup:


That's cute. Does anyone make a computer monitor that looks like an antique TV set? Or a cellphone that looks like an old-fashioned pocket watch?


Steve244 said:


> did anyone besides me catch a wiff of auroma viewing this pic?


Wake up and smell the polystyrene!

House of Hobbies in Burbank should have them any day now. . .


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

^^ Yes, indeed.

Kit Kraft should be getting them in soon, too.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> For those of you that are really paying attention, kits are supposed to arrive at the CultTVman shop on Thursday, 4/24. That means our first orders should ship out on Friday, Apr. 25. Given the volume of kits we have to ship, it could take us a week or longer to get everyone's models in the mail.
> 
> thanks
> Steve


Steve I just sent you my correct e-mail address for shipping notification.

I hope to be the proud owner of the Seaview real soon. :woohoo:

If all goes well I will be ordering the two LIS models as well.:thumbsup:

Rex


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know when the Seaview is arriving in the UK? I ordered mine from http://www.frontiermodels.co.uk/

I e-mailed them last Friday about when they would be getting them in, so far I have not had a response from them, they are ignoring my e-mail.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JamesC said:


> Does anyone know when the Seaview is arriving in the UK? I ordered mine from http://www.frontiermodels.co.uk/
> 
> I e-mailed them last Friday about when they would be getting them in, so far I have not had a response from them, they are ignoring my e-mail.


I've heard that there was an accident in the chunnel in which the train bringing the Seaview model kits was destroyed (along with the molds). I'm afraid that they won't even attempt to bring any more into Great Britain.




:jest:


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Since the Perf. said the molds were destroyed :hat::hat::hat:, we can reorient our interest on the LUBLINER one...... :wave:

Sorry, it was too easy to miss.......

Gaétan


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

gaetan said:


> Since the Perf. said the molds were destroyed :hat::hat::hat:, we can reorient our interest on the LUBLINER one . . .


Alas! The Lubliner _Seaview _is man's _last, best_ hope!


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've heard that there was an accident in the chunnel in which the train bringing the Seaview model kits was destroyed (along with the molds). I'm afraid that they won't even attempt to bring any more into Great Britain.
> :jest:


Is this true? on there website it does not say nothing about a train crash. Well it looks like I can only dream about owning the Moebius Seaview then, I'm going to cancel my order with them if I can.


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

What is the Lubliner Seaview?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think he was joking about the train crash.

The Lubliner Seaview is a model of the sub that has been in the planning stages for years but has never arrived in the market. The unfortunate thing is that the fellow behind this, *************, is known as quite an expert on the Seaview. He has made some prototypes that were reportedly quite lovely. But with the arrival of the Moebius Seaview, it seems more likely than ever that the wait for a Lubliner Seaview will continue for some significant time to come.

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

JamesC said:


> What is the Lubliner Seaview?


Back in the early 90's ************* made and marketed a beautiful GK version of the movie _Seaview_. Sluggish sales limited the production run (this was pre-internet), and only a few kits were produced.


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, that Lubliner Seaview looks very nice. If you ever decide to sell I’ll be interested. It looks a very accurate model. Shame its gone out of production.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i think you guys just like to say "Lubliner "


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

JamesC said:


> Is this true? on there website it does not say nothing about a train crash. Well it looks like I can only dream about owning the Moebius Seaview then, I'm going to cancel my order with them if I can.


:freak::drunk::jest: Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Carson, stop showing off your fancy Lubliner Seaview--you're just making everyone insanely jealous!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

_I'm_ making everyone jealous? Me thinks you protest too much, Mr. Gets-An-Advance-Copy-Of-The-Moebius-Seaview Guy!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, there's that...I'll only be in that catbird seat a few more days, though, while you can wallow in Lublinerland forever!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

scotpens said:


> But why would you need a conventional periscope tube to watch a closed-circuit video monitor? That would be like designing a computer keyboard to look and feel like a manual typewriter.
> 
> Unless it's because a sub captain just doesn't feel like a sub captain unless he can order, "Up periscope!" and grab those pull-down handgrips and turn around 360 degrees to have a good look at whatever's on the surface. Any schmuck can look at a video monitor!


John can't handle the truth that it was a screwup on Allens part. Just like the ladder going up the sail has the periscope behind it, but on top the hatch is in front of the scope. The two best are the flying sub hatch in the wrong spot for geting into it and the torpedoes facing the rear.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, the location of the Flying Sub access hatch just a few feet behind the bow windows was obviously for economy and practicality of production, just like the 2nd-season decision to make the control room and the observation lounge a single continuous set in the first place. And as for the torpedoes -- damn the torpedoes!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

scotpens said:


> Well, the location of the Flying Sub access hatch just a few feet behind the bow windows was obviously for economy and practicality of production, just like the 2nd-season decision to make the control room and the observation lounge a single continuous set in the first place. And as for the torpedoes -- damn the torpedoes!


Funny how in the 1st season you never see the top row of windows. Then in season 2 the whole control room was moved to the lower level.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It's funny how I don't know any of these details and I don't remember the show, but I still want the kit. Crazy, huh? 

So you guys have to opportunity to make different versions that represent different filming miniatures and different seasons? Is that how it works? Pardon me. I was born about 10 years too late, I think. When did it air?

Sorry... OT again.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

kit-junkie said:


> It's funny how I don't know any of these details and I don't remember the show, but I still want the kit. Crazy, huh?
> 
> So you guys have to opportunity to make different versions that represent different filming miniatures and different seasons? Is that how it works? Pardon me. I was born about 10 years too late, I think. When did it air?
> 
> Sorry... OT again.


1964-1968. I love the Seaview but I have a low opinion of Irwin Allen and even less of his wife Sheila.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> 1964-1968. I love the Seaview but I have a low opinion of Irwin Allen and even less of his wife Sheila.


Ok, I'll bite. Whats up with his wife Sheila?

I liked the movie, and bought the first season on DVD, but thats about it.

I too was born about 10 years to late. 

If I get the kit, I think I'm going to do something radical with it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JamesC said:


> Is this true? on there website it does not say nothing about a train crash. Well it looks like I can only dream about owning the Moebius Seaview then, I'm going to cancel my order with them if I can.


Lucky for you, the chunnel crash is merely the product of my underactive imagination!:thumbsup: (I like to frequently make obscure references to the legendary crash of a train years ago that destroyed many of the Aurora molds.:freak: )

Hint: whenever you see the :jest: face, at least with me, you may take it that I am indeed only jesting.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

He'll catch on, Perfesser...anyway, asides about that legendary train wreck are always welcomed by me!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

*Good news for Moebius...*

One of the largest wholesale model kit distributors in SoCal is Sentai in the San Fernando Valley.

http://www.plasticmodels.com/kvendor.asp

*Sentai sold 60 Seaview kits in two days*. The kits never even made it onto their website (which still lists the model as being on back order). 

If early sales are any indication, Moebius appears to have a hit on their hands. Congrats, guys.


:woohoo:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

We are most pleased with thy success, Moebius!:wave:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

When Frank and I were at Burbank House of Hobbies a few weeks ago they said they'd presold 75 of the kits...


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

WOO HOOO!!!!!!!
mine is shipping !!!!
80 buc's total out the door!!!!!!!!!


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

where from ? thats a pretty good price!
:thumbsup:

AKing


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

it was an early bird price from Caswell http://www.caswellplating.com/models/seaview.html
they are an electroplating company but they have a whole section on RC subs! 
they even have a whole conversion set for making the Seaview a radio control sub!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

JohnGuard said:


> it was an early bird price from Caswell http://www.caswellplating.com/models/seaview.html
> they are an electroplating company but they have a whole section on RC subs!
> they even have a whole conversion set for making the Seaview a radio control sub!




They have free shipping?


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

no, because i ordered early they waived the shipping.


----------

